# Do you like glasses of water?



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

Glasses of water are something nice.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

What is the point of complimenting person above? It's weird. Are advertisments in TV long? This forum is funny anyway  The point is, I am derealized. So I have urge to post stuff.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

Like you may now know what is derealization doing with your thinking. I simply can't see reason why I shouldn't be asking if you like glasses of water. Or I am normal. I need a way to express myself, that's a main reason I guess.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure but you probably could delete this topic.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, 
are you talking to yourself?!


----------



## Goody19 (May 5, 2013)

if you dont answer than who will?!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like water of glasses.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

At any given time there will be at least 5 cups of water, filled at varying levels, strewn throughout my apartment. I love me some water, and I'm scatter-brained. My apartment is like the 'Signs' house.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

It is the drink of the Gods


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I like bottles of water o_o


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

A glass of water is a crisp, hydrating thirst quencher. What's not to like? Except when the glass smells faintly of milk residue. *sniff* *sniff* *barf*


----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

I like glasses of water that are half full. I don't like the half empty ones.


----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

http://throughaglass.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/farside4personality.jpg


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

oooo so many posts..

And it's more like „talking to you“ than „talking to myself“

I just was derealized and so you could experience how I felt. I am derealized kinda 24/7 but sometimes it get's stronger and sometimes it is weaker. Human brain is such powerful tool but sometimes it may not really be useful.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

Derealization sucks! I will start taking some pills soon so it might really help


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I prefer a chalice to a glass as my tool of quenching.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

I don't know. And  if I had to choose my personality out of that picture (here), I'd be number one or two based on my current long-term mood (parts of my long-term mood may usually change each day/week/month)


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Consider said:


> I prefer a chalice to a glass as my tool of quenching.


Ahh the anointed one :nw


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

Anyway, currently I do NOT know if I'd say if its half empty or full.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

+what the actual **** is that thing about saying if its half full or half empty.

its both half full and half empty (empty with air)


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

only if i understood things around me ****ing little bit more. would be awesome


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

bull****. movies and **** in TV are full of pervertion and nonsence


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

why the **** does this convert important words into stars?


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

God this forum is hell funny!


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

no, this forum is interesting. not that funny, only a little bit


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

if I asked you guys what do you think about that I'm not sure what would you reply. something crappy


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

*about this forum


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

It's both interesting and funny I would say.

Had to google Derealization, never heard of it before but it looks intriguing.

And the glass is completely full, halfway with water and halfway with air, unless of course the glass is in a vacuum.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

dude, you're high
and what is derealization
enlighten me, please.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

What is going on here? I don't even

I like bottled water or the freshly filtered water that I refill said bottle with.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

hi. i have derealization 24/7. i recognize the visual snow on your avatar. i've had it since 1995. what pills are you going to take?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm only happy when it rains. I'm only happy when it's complicated.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Seriously I only drink mineral water. I like it at room temperature. I don't like chilled drinks except beer. Anyway, it is just past 0600 here and I am gonna start on something harder because I have an appointment at 0900 with my doctor (GP). Can anyone console me or advise me in any way? I'm lonely.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

zraktor said:


> dude, you're high
> and what is derealization
> enlighten me, please.


I have actually stopped smoking it like 4 months ago because it started driving me crazy (since of derealization). Google what DR is, douchebag.



popeet said:


> hi. i have derealization 24/7. i recognize the visual snow on your avatar. i've had it since 1995. what pills are you going to take?


I don't know, I have never taken any before. I'm going to talk about this with psychologist but I don't think it might help at all. Has something helped you?

And yeah, visual snow. I don't think it is that bad with my eyes. I see VS kinda everytime I think about it, my personal tips what might be causing VS: Not having enough sleep (=> tired eyes) or rigidity of neck muscles.



graymatter said:


> Had to google Derealization, never heard of it before but it looks intriguing.


It is not anything special, really. Only annoying as ****. It's only symptome of some neurosis, I guess


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

some people here are pretty ****ed up  (I mean in whole ****ing website)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I prefer glasses of beer, or whisky. Derealization sucks, I had a bad experience amplified with too much Methoxetamine and a tab of benzo fury, I ended up getting a spinal tap and sedated for 24 hours. Maybe it was all real though what I saw.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

well only if i werent tired as **** ***** **** would be ****ing great


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

ugh, how to respond without writing a book?

for visual symptoms i also try to look at information on hallucinogen persisting perception disorder. what i've read about visual snow is that it is caused by overactivity in the visual cortex. nothing to do with eyes.

the first time i felt this way for a long period/saw visual snow it was because of sleep deprivation. so yes. i've never experienced the neck thing. the next things that caused it (separately, not together): lsd; wellbutrin + weed panic attack; weed/pcp panic attack; bad hangover (glutamate rebound? aldehydes?); prozac; compazine. i think neurosis (ocd) perpetuated it. i think prozac was the thing that made it permanent.

i personally think the visuals are one mechanism (visual cortex overactivity, and the unreality is another thing (incongruity in activity between cortices & something to do with mu-opioid receptors? can't remember which opioid receptors) but they go together in derealization i guess.

the meds i've had either 1) made me not pay as much attention to derealization and thus not care; 2) may have actually reduced some of the dysfunction in my brain. 

there's the klono-combo (ssri + klonopin), the klono-combo plus lamictal (anti-seizure drug), naloxone or naltrexone (works for some, haven't tried it yet) and something that helped me, an anafranil/ritalin combo. anti-ocd meds reduce it as well. omega 3 and l-theanine used to help, but not anymore. not being anemic helps. and cutting certain foods out of my diet helps. 

i don't know about you, but being like this is more than annoying for me. and it also makes me very tired. i'm tired of people looking like stocking puppets and everything breathing/melting/looking like it's making expressions at me.

yeah, and people here are at varying levels of functioning and recovery. some with a long way to go, and others with lite social anxiety issues. many of us are sensitive flowers, few have thick skins. a few are blunt but well-meaning, and a few are dickheads. i'm inclined to feel insulted but it feels better to go as easy on everyone is possible. most of it isn't really personal, it's everyone dealing with their stuff in various ways.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

ouch, touche
so derealization=unreal environment
depersonalization=unreal self

and yes, i'm a certified douchebag


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

popeet said:


> i don't know about you, but being like this is more than annoying for me. and it also makes me very tired. i'm tired of people looking like stocking puppets and everything breathing/melting/looking like it's making expressions at me.
> 
> yeah, and people here are at varying levels of functioning and recovery. some with a long way to go, and others with lite social anxiety issues. many of us are sensitive flowers, few have thick skins. a few are blunt but well-meaning, and a few are dickheads. i'm inclined to feel insulted but it feels better to go as easy on everyone is possible. most of it isn't really personal, it's everyone dealing with their stuff in various ways.


Well. When I was a little kido, I was experiencing derealization too. Then it disappeared and 6 months ago, caused by marihuana, it came back. Sometimes I feel really like a little child who is in huge world, alone. Therefore all my social skills and social knowledges are "frozen".. I don't like going to parties, I don't like meeting new people. Anything new in my world makes my DR worse so I'm stuck in my daily basis 

But sometimes I prefer being with people. Sometimes I am afraid to stay alone with my thoughs.

And, compared to others my social anxiety is like 3%..


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Did it scare you as a child?

I had it with allergies, but never lasted long. I can definitely relate to feeling like a little child in a huge world. And having problems with externally initiated transitions or novel situations. If I choose them it's ok. I think I have a large part in me whose development was arrested at a certain age. Perhaps it was a trauma thing.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

Well since it was happening around age 5-7, I was accepting it as something natural.

I think I am little bit mentally-damaged person.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes i like glasses of water, the only trouble is is they keep running off my face.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

This is neat place, somehow really peaceful place for such mixed-up minds as mine is.


----------



## idontfreakinknow (May 3, 2013)

I love them


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I love water, it's good for you!.


----------



## Surabhi (May 13, 2013)

I like glasses of water. .


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

You know what? **** glasses of water. I ****ing prefer studying linear differential equations than this ****.

I'm not sure if I'm angry at some people nowadays. It pisses me off not knowing this. I used to be angry, but currently I do not know if I am angry at them. That sucks.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Math seems fun. I like it because it's a game because it describes the physical world, because at lower levels it's unambiguous and there's an answer. Sorry you're not sure if you're angry or not. Hope math helps.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

It is neat world to stay in when everything else is ****ed up. 

along with mental arithmetics or remembering long integers


----------



## Danisgarden (May 17, 2013)

Yes I do ! Even though they hurt the skin around my eyes and are too tight, I love seeing underwater :eyes


----------



## Danisgarden (May 17, 2013)

Ooops for a moment I thought you were talking about swimming glasses, how silly of me :flush , but yes I do like glasses of water :b


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

My glass is full. No srs, it's standing right here beside me.


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

Right now I'd rather have a glass of something else other than water... lemonade, for example. So warm in here. And ice with that. And a straw.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'ld perfer a glass of iced tea, but since that's basically water....

This is how I always say it:
Optimist - the glass is half full!
Pesimist - It's half empty....
Mother - Who didn't put their glass in the dishwasher!?


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I love water


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

I love desks


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Not milk?


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

You are all crazy.


----------

